# Low rating due to road construction



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

So we had a bridge shut down for the night due to road construction. Needless to say it led to lots of detours. With how screwed up the rating system is I just felt like I needed to call it a night early. Just as I thought though, the last ride I took last night that had to be detoured down rated me. I'm about .03 from being shut down by lyft because of it, and not that far behind with uber really. Seems like they're constantly doing road construction in my area. My question I guess is this, how strict are they with the 4.6 ratings with both the companies? Seems impossible to stay above that in my area. Floridians are just so... damn... stupid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax will downrate sometimes for things that are out of your control. Because as you stated, they're stupid.

However, let's be real for a second here. It's just you and me here. No one else.
There is no way every one of your bad ratings is because of road construction.

There's another reason why you have a bad rating with both uber and Lyft.

Dig deep.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Probably my biggest mistake is not listening to the advice on here about not picking up riders with low ratings. I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, thinking maybe a few drivers down rated them for not tipping. Ever been down here to sunny Florida? A lot of people are really really dumb down here. I'll have a pax put in the wrong address for their drop off and bicker about how much more it'll be than the original estimate.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You should go back and look at those ridiculous (yet poignant for you) weekly driver summaries. Those with the breakdown of passenger feedback (stars) and why you are getting dinged (navigation, cleanliness, safety, friendliness) Those will give you a clue as to why they will deactivate you.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

don3rd1981 said:


> Floridians are just so... damn... stupid.


So all the stereotypes are true about Florida: Dumb dumbs, oldies, criminals, and plastic women. lol


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry pax will downrate for silly things but if you are near deactivation, you must be doing something wrong.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> So all the stereotypes are true about Florida: Dumb dumbs, oldies, criminals, and plastic women. lol


You forgot horrible drivers, but yeah, Florida seems to exist in it's own plane of existence.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

don3rd1981 said:


> You forgot horrible drivers, but yeah, Florida seems to exist in it's own plane of existence.


I think horrible drivers fall under dumb dumbs


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> You should go back and look at those ridiculous (yet poignant for you) weekly driver summaries. Those with the breakdown of passenger feedback (stars) and why you are getting dinged (navigation, cleanliness, safety, friendliness) Those will give you a clue as to why they will deactivate you.


I get the weirdest weekly updates. Like paxes are eating two completely different drivers. One week I'll see a 5 star complement on professionalism and clean car, the next I'll get someone claiming my car was a mess and smelly. I've read somewsomewhere that a lot of people use the smelly car line for credit frequently because the driver can't prove it on a dashcam. I know it's complete bs with the dirty smelly car. I vacuum it nightly, I hand wash it weekly, and I keep new car inserts into my car vents to keep the scent circulating constantly. I do occasionally get the smelly pax but I always roll down the windows and air my car out in between riders.



htboston said:


> I think horrible drivers fall under dumb dumbs


True to a point. But at least in most situations being a dumb dumb usually only effects yourself. Put a dumb dumb behind the wheel of a large vehicle and you've got a whole new ball game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

don3rd1981 said:


> You forgot horrible drivers, but yeah, Florida seems to exist in it's own plane of existence.


Florida Drivers are the ones going 55 on the passing lane


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Florida Drivers are the ones going 55 on the passing lane


Or 35 if it's drizzling out. Floridian rideshare drivers should get hazard pay down here. Actually had a rider thank me for being such a good safe driver, said he wished the app went higher than 5 stars. Said his last driver almost wrecked the car the same exact way that a friend did that had him at the hospital in the first place, felt bad for the guy.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

don3rd1981 said:


> < . . . > I keep new car inserts into my car vents to keep the scent circulating constantly. < . . . >


Maybe that's what some riders are downrating you for. Sure, smells great to you, but tastes differ, and some people have allergies and phobias about that stuff. BTW, has it been long since you changed your cabin filter?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hardly anyone in Florida is from Florida. 
You guys ship all your dumb asses down here and we sre stuck with them.



don3rd1981 said:


> Or 35 if it's drizzling out.


Anyone who learned how to drive in Florida knows how to drive in the rain, we do it daily. I love the idiots that not only drive 20 under in rain, the also turn on their hazzards.



don3rd1981 said:


> So we had a bridge shut down for the night due to road construction. Needless to say it led to lots of detours. With how screwed up the rating system is I just felt like I needed to call it a night early. Just as I thought though, the last ride I took last night that had to be detoured down rated me. I'm about .03 from being shut down by lyft because of it, and not that far behind with uber really. Seems like they're constantly doing road construction in my area. My question I guess is this, how strict are they with the 4.6 ratings with both the companies? Seems impossible to stay above that in my area. Floridians are just so... damn... stupid.


Its not the road work, maybe you're one of the ones that Ohio shipped down here to get rid of!


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks like I triggered a Floridian, HAH! That's ok, my ex would get mad at me when I made fun of Florida drivers too. She also tailgated constantly, texted while weaving through traffic on the highway and never used turn signals. Each trip with her probably shed a year off of my lifespan.

Not sure about your side of Florida, it's a pretty big state, but here in Jacksonville we actually have a lot of natives, many I know talk about how they've lived here since there were nothing but dirt roads. I think it has to do with our low cost of living. Also, not sure about where you're from, but I actually know why we have so many shitty drivers down here in my area. It is insanely easy to get a drivers license here. Want to know how our road portion of the testing is done here? I'll tell you, and this description is not even an exaggeration, it is the step by step process. You get in your car, check your mirrors, drive through the dmv parking lot, exit onto a small side road behind the shopping center parking lot, drive to the end of the road stopping correctly at 2 stop signs. You then turn back into the shopping center at the end of the road, park your car, and there you have it, you are now a proud member of the license carrying population of Jacksonville Fl!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

don3rd1981 said:


> It is insanely easy to get a drivers license here. Want to know how our road portion of the testing is done here? I'll tell you, and this description is not even an exaggeration, it is the step by step process. You get in your car, check your mirrors, drive through the dmv parking lot, exit onto a small side road behind the shopping center parking lot, drive to the end of the road stopping correctly at 2 stop signs. You then turn back into the shopping center at the end of the road, park your car, and there you have it, you are now a proud member of the license carrying population of Jacksonville Fl!


Are you serious?

It's that bad?
*I did my driver's test in West Virginia not Florida*


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> It's that bad?
> *I did my driver's test in West Virginia not Florida*


Yeah, though I learned how to drive from family from Maryland and Virginia I actually got tested down here, so this is actually my first hand account. I brought it up to someone recently and they told me it hasn't changed. Told a pax once about the test and his response was "Now it all makes sense, my son is a horrible driver and he just got his license"


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

As someone brought up here, there may have been people sensitive to smells that I don't even notice. Actually, I'm one of those people who are sensitive to smells that normal people wouldn't notice. I have a truck full of allergies, as well as asthma, so I actually have to keep my car at a hypoallergenic level. Picked up a person who worked at an animal clinic once and thought I was going to die. Picked up people who douse themselves with perfume and cologne and had a similar reaction, had a hard time catching my breath. But it did give me an idea, maybe some who smell nothing equate it to a bad smell. Started using a very mild cologne, no complaints last night so hopefully that'll do the trick. My rating actually went up slightly for both platforms.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Hardly anyone in Florida is from Florida.
> You guys ship all your dumb asses down here and we sre stuck with them.
> 
> Anyone who learned how to drive in Florida knows how to drive in the rain, we do it daily. I love the idiots that not only drive 20 under in rain, the also turn on their hazzards.
> ...


Eskimos send the old out on ice flos to die . . .
Ohio sends the Elderly to FLORIDA.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

don3rd1981 said:


> So we had a bridge shut down for the night due to road construction. Needless to say it led to lots of detours. With how screwed up the rating system is I just felt like I needed to call it a night early. Just as I thought though, the last ride I took last night that had to be detoured down rated me. I'm about .03 from being shut down by lyft because of it, and not that far behind with uber really. Seems like they're constantly doing road construction in my area. My question I guess is this, how strict are they with the 4.6 ratings with both the companies? Seems impossible to stay above that in my area. Floridians are just so... damn... stupid.


You won't be able to stop everyone from down rating for this sort of thing (some are just stupid as said) but you can prevent a good portion of it. When you start driving them say something like "normally I would take Main St. as that is the fastest way but there is construction going on there now and it is bad. I'm thinking we should take Rhodes St. or do you have another preference?".

In fact with almost every ride I will say something like "Do you have any preferred route or should I just take what Uber suggests?" this radically reduces the chances of the passenger blaming you for a poor route because you asked them in advance.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don’t be a kissup. You will get downrated. There is construction all over Florida from Miami upto Tallahassee. If every Driver stars blaming the construction Uber/lyft have to ship drivers from other states.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

unPat said:


> Don't be a kissup. You will get downrated. There is construction all over Florida from Miami upto Tallahassee. If every Driver stars blaming the construction Uber/lyft have to ship drivers from other states.


Yeah, I hear ya. Here in Jacksonville we seem to constantly have road work that never ends. Our highway systems are a mess because of it, I get turned around sometimes, and I've been here for 18 years. I've lived from NJ down to here, and have never seen anything like the highway systems down here. I've also learned that southern hospitality is a half myth. Though they are proned to be nice to your face they're a lot higher likely to knock you when your back's turned. I think it's a common theme on these forums for people to be enjoyable with you in the car and to rate and comment on you harshly for a discount later. Honestly I've met more people who were genuinely kind in NJ than down here.


----------

